
Android Diary I - astrec
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2008/12/18/Android-Diary
======
nuclear_eclipse
I'd be rather curious to see how advanced the Android hackers have gotten.
Something I'd really like to see would be the ability to run apps outside the
standard Android framework/jail, so that those with a dev phone straight from
Google could, for instance, run an SSH server, or run X11 apps written in
C/Python/etc.

I have a Freerunner, and I like being able to write my apps in Python/Gtk, and
while the Android port for it looks really interesting (once Android finally
gets a real on-screen keyboard that is), I don't want to give up my ability to
write in a language that isn't Java.

Edit: and the Dev1 case looks a lot better than the standard G1, too. ;)

~~~
tryke
There's a pretty good write-up of installing a Debian userland on the G1, but
the link seems dead today. Maybe this will work later:
<http://www.saurik.com/id/10>

In the meantime, here's the Google Cache version:
[http://74.125.45.132/search?q=cache:qTYLZQyrPnQJ:www.saurik....](http://74.125.45.132/search?q=cache:qTYLZQyrPnQJ:www.saurik.com/id/10&hl=en&client=firefox-a&gl=us&strip=0)

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Unfortunately, the steps involved in that process seem an exercise in
insanity. I'm thinking more along the lines of: the developer phone has an
unlocked bootloader, therefore I would like to be able to flash an Android
image that already has a userland set up and working. :P

------
brandonteo
Java/Android certainly does not have the benefit of Xcode's slick Interface
Builder, definitely a lot less inspiring when it comes to creating an app with
a beautiful UI

~~~
bdfh42
You may be amused or appalled to hear that we mock up an Android UI (plus some
initial functionality) in Visual Studio and VB.NET before running the result
through a translator to get the equivalent Android Java code in an
automatically initialised project. A great way to jump-start an application.

